# Memory Lane Classics Thank You.



## Howard Gordon (Apr 25, 2016)

The best bicycle event of the year, in my opinion.  Thanks to Harvey, Lisa, Scott, Jerry and Sonny, from Memory Lane, who make it all possible.  And special thanks to the "Council of Wisdom", guys like Scott McCaskey, Paul Kam, Patrick, Chester "The Monark Man", Catfish, and Jerry "The Mechanic" who are willing to share their wealth of knowledge to the sometimes uninformed, like myself, just for the asking.  This is a great hobby with a lot of good people.  Thank you. Still havin fun. Howard Gordon


----------



## catfish (Apr 25, 2016)

Howard,   It was great to see you too! Catfish


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 25, 2016)

Good to see you too


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 25, 2016)

good to see you howard to . yes this would have not happen with out me,mory lane .good to see all you guys and girls it was of 3 day fun even thow it rained . from bicycle larry


----------



## bashton (Apr 25, 2016)

Indeed, a great event as always! Thanks go out to the ML crew for hosting.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member; Home of the Muscle Bike "Show with a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 27, 2016)

I remember you there.
I was the guy in the trailer, staying out of the rain, while you were eyeballing the "Miss America" bike!
Memory Lane is always good, no matter what the weather!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 28, 2016)

THANKS TO HARV, LISA, SCOTT AND JERRY!


----------



## monark-man (May 1, 2016)

thanks  Howard , but you will not listen  to me .  stay away from the MONARKS.     monark-man


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 1, 2016)

THE ONLY MONARK MAN I KNOW IS CHESTER!
AND HE IS A GREAT GUY.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 2, 2016)

Yes thanks to all at ML for having such a great show


----------



## mcmfw2 (May 3, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Yes thanks to all at ML for having such a great show



  Ditto..... It's a Great event held by the super staff at ML !!


----------



## catfish (May 3, 2016)

Always a great show!


----------

